# ترنيمة احلام عمرى وسنينى - مريم بطرس ومايكل لبيب - اكتر من سيرفر



## بولا وديع (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*ترنيمة احلام عمرى وسنينى - مريم بطرس ومايكل لبيب*
*هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

*




*

*اختار سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*


DepositFiles

zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

RapidShare



*هتندمو لو مش سمعتو الترنيمة دى بجد
صلولى كتير*​​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا بولا فعلا الترنيمة جميلة جدا*

*ميرسي ليك كتير*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*​


----------



## totty (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*جارى التحمـــــــــــــيل

مــــــــيرسى*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يباركك 
جارى التحميل ​*


----------



## بولا وديع (28 أكتوبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا بولا فعلا الترنيمة جميلة جدا*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك كتير*
> 
> *ربنا معاك ويباركك*​



*ربنا يخليكى ردك جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 أكتوبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *جارى التحمـــــــــــــيل*
> 
> * مــــــــيرسى*



* تحت امرك صليلى كتير انا الخاطى صلواتك هتنفعنى جدا*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 أكتوبر 2009)

romany zakher قال:


> *ربنا يباركك
> جارى التحميل ​*



*ربنا يخليك لدعوتك الجميلة ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرسى ياجماعة على الردود الجميلة دى 
الترنيمة جميلة فعلا تستحق انك تسمعها
ربنا يبارككم فى حضن يسوع*​


----------



## دميانة ملاك (17 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام الرب معكم ومعنا آمين

السيرفرات مش شغالة وأنا محتاجة أنزل الترنيمة دي ضروري 

لو تسمحوا حد يرفعها تاني

هي موجودة على الرابط ده بس لا أستطيع تنزيلها


http://www.ziddu.com/download/4775208/D-CD-2a7lam3omrywsneny.mp3.html


ممكن أي حد يتكرم و ينزلها من الرابط و يرفعها على سيرفر سهل التحميل منه

وشكرا

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اوى يابولا
​


----------

